# Reggie Miller co-hosts Regis and Kelly



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Apparently there's no need to worry about Reggie Miller's transition to life after basketball.
> The former Indiana Pacers guard didn't look at all like he was missing training camp while co-hosting "Live with Regis and Kelly" on Friday morning in New York.
> 
> Miller, who retired from the Pacers after 18 seasons, handled his chores smoothly. He bantered with fellow host Kelly Ripa and guests Mischa Barton and Rupert Everett, and helped introduce rap artist Common during the hourlong show on ABC.
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051008/SPORTS0403/510080438/1088/SPORTS04


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I watched it and he sounded like he was gay, just something about him, I don't think he is, it was just odd. He normally doesn't sound like that.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

big pacer 20 said:


> I watched it and he sounded like he was gay, just something about him, I don't think he is, it was just odd. He normally doesn't sound like that.


His voice has always sounded homosexual.


----------

